
JHERE - A Simple But Powerful Map API As A jQuery/Zepto.js Plugin - Hirvesh
http://jhere.net
======
mmarcon
Hey, I am the guy that wrote jHERE. You can find out more about the HERE maps
API usage terms and limits here: <http://developer.here.net/web/guest/plans>

------
chmike
What map does it use ? Won't there be a licensing problem when using these
maps ?

~~~
Hirvesh
Apparently uses <http://here.net> maps, you can check out the Terms Of Use
here: <http://here.net/help>

